# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] αρσενικο καναρινι!

## Pantelis

Καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα!Ειχα χαρισει σε μια πολυ καλη φιλη ενα και το μοναδικο αρσενικο καναρινακι απο την τελευταια γεννα του ζευγαριου που ειχα.Η φιλη μου το ειχε συντροφια μαζι  με το σκυλακι της και πραγματικα το ειχε σαν τα ματια της.Δυστυχως εχθες,μαλλον απο καποια κακοτεχνεια του κλουβιου ο Μιμης το εσκασε και απο τοτε κλαιει και ειναι απαρηγορητη.Το ειχε σε ομορφο κλουβι απο αυτα που κρεμιουνται στην επιδαπεδια βαση,αλλα μαλλον τα πλαστικα στηριγματα του πατου δεν ηταν και τοσο γερα με αποτελεσμα ο πατος να ανοιξει και φυσικα ο Μιμης να πεταξει μακρια.Εχει γεμισει το μπαλκονι μαρουλακια και σπορους μπας και γυρισει,αλλα αυτο μου φαινεται μαλλον απιθανο...Αυτο που ζηταω ειναι αν καποιος εχει καποιο αρσενικο καναρινι που μπορει να χαρισει!Μπορω να σας διαβεβαιωσω οτι θα περναει βασιλικα οπως βασιλικα περνουσε κι αυτο που της ειχα χαρισει εγω.Φυσικα αν καποιος μπορεσει να διαθεσει ενα καναρινακι,θα εχει και την δυνατοτητα να το βλεπει οποτε θελει και να σιγουρευεται οτι ο μικρος θα ειναι σε καλα χερια.Το δικο μου ζευγαρι πεθανε οπως ηδη θα γνωριζεται καποιοι,και εχω μονο 2 θυληκα απο την τελευταια τους γεννα και το αρσενικο που μου εχει χαρισει ο Δημητρης jk1.Η επομενη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος ειναι πολυυυ μακρια.Τι λετε?Μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε??Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για την βοηθεια.Να εχετε μια ομορφη μερα,Παντελης

----------


## Gardelius

Θα σου δώσω εγω φιλε!!!!!! Έχω κοινά αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι πρόβλημα! κατα πασα πιθανότητα απ την 2η γεννα ειναι ολα αρσενικά!!  :Happy0062:

----------


## jk21

Μην  το σκεφτεις καθολου Ηλια .Τον Παντελη τον εχω γνωρισει απο κοντα και ειναι αξιολογο παιδι .Για να σου λεει οτι το πουλακι θα ειναι οκ ,ισχυει !

----------


## panos70

μπραβο Ηλια για την χειρονομια σου

----------


## Pantelis

Δεν εχω λογια!!Ηλια σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!Δημητρη ευχαριστω κι εσενα για τα καλα σου λογια!!Ηλια θα σου στειλω μηνυμα για να επικοινωνησουμε.Και παλι ευχαριστω! :Youpi: Σιγουρα η φιλη μου θα χαρει πολυυυυ!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Αυτο είναι το πουλάκι που θελω να δώσω στο Παντελή .... 

Ηθελα και την γνώμη σας γιατι "σαλιαρίζει" αλλα μια φωτό = 1.000 λέξεις!

----------


## mitsman

αν και οι ροζ πατηθρες με μπερδευουν...................... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαα

----------


## Steliosan

Μοιαζει πολυ με τον μανουσο μας.

----------


## lagreco69

Ηλια δεν ξερω να τα ξεχωριζω απο την εμφανιση τους, αλλα να πω οτι ειναι πανεμορφο!!! 

Πολλα μπραβο!!! για την ευγενη χειρονομια σου.

----------


## teo24

Θα συμφωνησω κι εγω οτι ειναι πολυ ομορφο...

----------


## Gardelius

Σας ευχαριστώ παίδες!!!! αφήστε τωρα τις "πατήθρες"  ::  και πείτε απ το στήσιμο τι μπορεί να ειναι,....

Μη με ρωτήσετε απο σαλιάρισμα ή από "κάτω" .....όλα ίδια ειναι ακόμα!!!  :Anim 59:

----------


## Pantelis

Ηλια και παλι ευχαριστω!!Ειναι ενα κουκλι και το απιστευτο ειναι οτι μοιαζει παααρα πολυ με αυτο που της ειχα χαρισει!!!!

----------


## jk21

Ομορφο πουλακι και το οτι σαλιαριζει αυξανει τις πιθανοτητες να ειναι αρσενικο .Ελπιζω να ειναι !

----------


## NIKOSP

Μπραβο ρε Λιακο πανεμορφο το καναρινακι.....!!!
Με το καλο να φτασει και στα χερια του Παντελη!!!

----------


## ARMANDO

Μπράβο στον Ηλία, αλλά και στο Παντελή ο οποίος φροντίζει για τη φίλη του... Μπραβο σας παιδιά για τη χειρονομία σας...

----------


## Gardelius

Παίδες ... ευχαριστώ!!! Σήμερα έστειλα το πουλακι με τα κτελ. Θα το παραλαβει η Έφη και με την πρωτη ευκαιρία οταν εγκλιματιστεί θα εχουμε και τις φωτό!!!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Μπράβο Λιάκο!!! ::

----------


## Pantelis

Ενα μεγαλο μεγαλο ευχαριστω!!
Φίλε Ηλία σ´ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για ολα!!!!Η Εφη παρελαβε τον Μίμη της οπως κ τον ονομασε κ είναι κ πάλι χαρούμενη!!!!Να ξερεις οτι είναι σε πολύ καλά χέρια κ θα το διαπιστώσεις κ ο ίδιος αφου θα λαμβάνεις φωτογραφίες κ τα νέα του συχνά!Για ακόμα μια φορά αποδεικνείεται η αλληλοβοηθεια μεσα απο αυτό το site μεταξυ ανθρώπων που μοιράζονται την ίδια κοινή αγάπη για τα καναρίνια!!Επνα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ είναι το λιγότερο που μπορώ να πω!!Να είσαι σίγουρος οτι κι εμεις με την σειρά μας θα ακολουθησουμε το παραδειγμα σου,μετα την επομενη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο!Να είσαι καλά κ θα τα λέμε!

----------


## Gardelius

Όπως λεει ο *jk21

**
This is,......

*

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο Ηλια πανεμορφο αρσενικο με εντονη προσωπικοτητα , και βλεμα φωτια

----------


## vag21

μπραβο λιακο.

αλλα ρε φιλε ροζ πατηθρες? θα σε κραξει ο geam xaxaxaxa.

----------


## Gardelius

> μπραβο λιακο.
> 
> αλλα ρε φιλε* ροζ* πατηθρες? θα σε κραξει ο geam xaxaxaxa.


*
ελααα...!!!! όλοι με τις ροζ πατήθρες!!!!!!!!!!  *

----------


## Pantelis

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Pantelis

Ηλια το καναρινι σου χαιρει ακρας υγειας , περναει βασιλικα και τραγουδαει συνεχεια!! Σ'ευχαριστω κι εγω και η Εφη παρα πολυ!!!

----------

